# Hochdruckreiniger im Vordertaunus



## Sauron1977 (6. August 2006)

Hiiiiiilfe!

Seit Wochen ist die Hochdruckreinigungspistole an der Tankstelle meines Vertrauens defekt, scheinbar besteht dort auch kein Interesse den Zustand zu ändern. Mein Bock sieht aus wie die Sau und ich weiss nicht wo es noch öffentliche Hochdruckstrahler gibt?
Kennt ihr evtl. bei euch um die Ecke welche? Also so im Bereich Vordertaunus oder in Frankfurt?


----------



## missmarple (6. August 2006)

Einen "öffentlichen Hochdruckreiniger" hat doch jede Tankstelle mit Waschstrasse - und davon gibt's ja in Hattersheim mehrere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (6. August 2006)

Du reinigst dein Rad mitm Hochdruckreiniger? Was sagen deine Lager dazu?


----------



## Hornisborn (6. August 2006)

Mach ich auch nur so und danach ein bisschen Öl auf die Kette. Hab das Bike schon 2 1/2 Jahre. Bis jetzt war noch nichts dran gewesen.


----------



## Maggo (7. August 2006)

zum glück isser defekt, dann leidet dein bike nicht so, aber wenn du trotzdem noch einen suchst fallen mir spontan einige tankstellen ein, die sowas besitzen:

shell in okriftel wenn mich nicht alles täuscht
dea und esso in sindlingen
aral in weilbach
dea in zeilsheim
aral hofheim

da sollte sich doch was finden lassen, ansonsten halt lieber nen schwamm und ein paar liter wasser aus dem eimer.


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2006)

hast du schon mal einen drucksprüher http://www.gardena.com/servlet/Prod...ctId=13621&langId=-3&parent_category_rn=12889 getestet ?

hat nicht so viel power wie ein hochdruckreiniger, geht aber trotzdem ganz gut. schont die lager und ist sogar mobil ! ideal, um bei auswärtigen touren oder rennen das bike grob zu säubern, bevor es ins auto kommt ...

gibts ab 10 euro im baumarkt. gardena ist natürlich teurer


----------



## Sauron1977 (7. August 2006)

Maggo schrieb:
			
		

> zum glück isser defekt, dann leidet dein bike nicht so, aber wenn du trotzdem noch einen suchst fallen mir spontan einige tankstellen ein, die sowas besitzen:
> 
> shell in okriftel wenn mich nicht alles täuscht
> dea und esso in sindlingen
> ...





*grins* der hinweis auf das leid des rades beim hochdruckreinigen, das alte lied! 

shell in okriftel war eigentlich immer meine anlaufstelle, das ist der der defekt ist. in sindlingen muss man glaube ich auch eine waschkarte für die ganze anlage kaufen um die knarre nutzen zu können (dachte ich zumindest immer?), die dea in zeilsheim werde ich mal anfahren und in hofheim meinst du bestimmt die aral an der polizei? haben die auch so ein ding?

vielen dank für eure hilfen 

@wissefux: hab leider kein garten, deswegen hab ich mir noch nicht selbst so ein ding zugelegt. is bisserl doof aufem balkon. :-(


----------



## Maggo (7. August 2006)

ich hab son teil welches vom fux empfohlen wurde. das kann man auch auf der strasse benutzen, ansonsten kann man aber glaube ich auch immer mit dem jeweiligen tankstellenmenschen sprechen, ob er dir nicht den kauf einer waschkarte erspart, da du ja nur ein bike putzen willst.


----------



## Ars Volandi (7. August 2006)

es gibt beim Lidl, nächste Woche glaube ich, so ein Sprühgerät für Pestizide oder ähnliche "Gartenflüssigkeiten". Hat 5 Liter Inhalt, ausreichend Sprüdruck und kann auf jedem Bürgersteig betrieben werden (natürlich nur mit Wasser!). Kostenpunkt: ca. 7 Euro...


----------



## Hellspawn (7. August 2006)

in Frnkfurt hinterm Rebstock is ne Waschboxanlage (Waschbär) und in Oberursel hinten im Gewerbegebiet richtung Bad Homburg ist auch eine. Aber sowas tu ich nur meinem Auto an


----------



## SaTiZ (7. August 2006)

Sauron1977 schrieb:
			
		

> in hofheim meinst du bestimmt die aral an der polizei? haben die auch so ein ding?


Die Aral am Busbahnhof hat so ein Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krugi712 (9. August 2006)

*klugscheißmodusan*
meinst bestimmt die esso am busbahnhof in hofheim oder? 
*klugscheißmodusaus*

aber mal im ernst: wie schlimm kann ein rad aussehen damit man's nemmer mit nem schwamm sauber kriegt??? fürs grobe nehm ich meine supersoaker und der rest geht mim schwamm runter.


----------



## SaTiZ (9. August 2006)

krugi712 schrieb:
			
		

> *klugscheißmodusan*
> meinst bestimmt die esso am busbahnhof in hofheim oder?
> *klugscheißmodusaus*


Jup, Tankstelle ist Tankstelle  


			
				krugi712 schrieb:
			
		

> aber mal im ernst: wie schlimm kann ein rad aussehen damit man's nemmer mit nem schwamm sauber kriegt??? fürs grobe nehm ich meine supersoaker und der rest geht mim schwamm runter.



Seh ich genauso, ich hab dafür Maschinenreiniger.  Draufsprühen - einweichen und mit nem Schwamm abwaschen. Ist recht einfach uns wirkungsvoll


----------



## Taunusmaid (9. August 2006)

Die Tankstelle in Kriftel am Kreisel (von Autobahnausfahrt A66 Hofheim-Nord, Zeilsheim kommend) hat auch einen Hochdruckreiniger. Dort läuft das Wasser vom Vorgänger immer schön nach, so dass man das Bike erst einweichen kann  . 
Nur für den Fall, wenn es mal wieder länger  verdreckt in der Garage stand *dumdidumdidum*.


----------



## naitsab (9. August 2006)

also das sprüh-ding von der aral in hofheim gegenüber der polizei ist kein hochdruckreiniger, sondern ein schaumreiniger, kostet 50 cent und kann auch ohne waschmarke betrieben werden.

ich habs zwar selbst noch nie benutzt, könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass es ideal fürs fahrrad ist, weil es wie gesagt ja kein hochdruckreiniger ist, sondern nur ein schaumsprüher.

ich werds bei gelegenheit mal ausprobieren, wenn mein transalp bike geliefert wird .


----------



## Der Kronberger (12. August 2006)

In Schwalbach-Limesstadt an der Tanke im Westring ist auch einer:  
50° 9'16.40"N /   8°31'36.23"E


----------



## krugi712 (14. August 2006)

war gestern (zwecks autowaschen!! *g*) an der esso in hofheim am bahnhof. das ding is putt!

was man beachten sollte: an tankstellen in wohngebieten dürfen die reiniger sonn- und feiertags nicht laufen!



			
				Taunusmaid schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tankstelle in Kriftel am Kreisel (von Autobahnausfahrt A66 Hofheim-Nord, Zeilsheim kommend) hat auch einen Hochdruckreiniger.


und der druck aus dem ding is net ganz so stark wie der an der esso in hofheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (17. August 2006)

krugi712 schrieb:
			
		

> was man beachten sollte: an tankstellen in wohngebieten dürfen die reiniger sonn- und feiertags nicht laufen!


Nachdem Sonntags nach einer DIMB-Eppstein-Tour ich das "veredelte" Bike säubern wollte, hatte ich dieses Problem bei der Esso in Hofheim und bei der Tanke in Kriftel am Kreisel  . Also habe ich mir so eine 5-Liter-Garten-Spritze gekauft. Das geht prima vor der Haustüre, verbraucht ca. 2,5 -3 Liter pro Wäsche und kann, wie schon gesagt, zum Start-/Zielort mitgenommen werden.
Nachbarin mußte ich allerdings beruhigen; "mit Gift spritzen Sie ja wohl nicht Ihr Rad ab ?"  
P.S. die Aral in Hofheim an der Polizei hat keinen Strahler.


----------



## RacerFrankfurt (8. Februar 2016)

Einen wirklich guten Hochdruckreiniger, Heißwasser-Hochdruckreiniger gibt es bei ESSO-Frank in Sindlingen am Kreisel. (Hoechster-Farben-Strasse 2; 65931 Frankfurt Sindlingen)

Der Heißwasser Hochdruckreiniger wird gut gewartet und ist fast immer Betriebsbereit, außerdem gibt es da auch noch richtig guten Kaffee zu trinken......


----------



## nikolauzi (8. Februar 2016)

RacerFrankfurt schrieb:


> Einen wirklich guten Hochdruckreiniger, Heißwasser-Hochdruckreiniger gibt es bei ESSO-Frank in Sindlingen am Kreisel. (Hoechster-Farben-Strasse 2; 65931 Frankfurt Sindlingen)
> 
> Der Heißwasser Hochdruckreiniger wird gut gewartet und ist fast immer Betriebsbereit, außerdem gibt es da auch noch richtig guten Kaffee zu trinken......


Hättest Du noch ein wenig gewartet, wären die zehn Jahre seit dem letzten Post voll geworden....


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (8. Februar 2016)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> i(...)) und in Oberursel hinten im Gewerbegebiet richtung Bad Homburg ist auch eine. Aber sowas tu ich nur meinem Auto an



ist der big wash !
das der beste hochdruckreiniger den ich je benutzt habe. kaum nachputzen nötig

die mühe das rad "per hand" zu waschen mach eich mir nur im absoluten ausnahmefall.
in der regel immer hochdruck.


----------

